# Ψάχνω το ήσυχο μαγαζί, υπάρχει;



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2009)

Πέρασα μερικές μέρες τον Αύγουστο στη Στούπα και ανακάλυψα ότι μπορείς να κάθεσαι σε υπέροχα μαγαζάκια δίπλα στη θάλασσα --εστιατόριο, καφετέρια, ταβέρνα-- και να απολαμβάνεις την απόλυτη ησυχία (ή έστω τη μουσική σε πολύ χαμηλή ένταση). Στο τρελοκομείο που λέγεται Αθήνα, η επίθεση στα αφτιά μας ξεκινάει από το σουπερμάρκετ και συνεχίζεται σε όλα τα μαγαζιά (σχεδόν), όπου κάθεσαι να φας ή να χαλαρώσεις με την παρέα σου, αλλά καταλήγεις να φωνάζεις για να ακουστείς. 

Χτες το πρωί, σε μια βόλτα στη Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου, σκεφτήκαμε να καθίσουμε στο πρώτο μαγαζί στα αριστερά, wine bar ή κάπως έτσι το έλεγαν. Τα έξω τραπέζια ήταν όλα πιασμένα, οπότε μπήκαμε να καθίσουμε μέσα. Αλλά φύγαμε τρέχοντας: η ένταση της μουσικής θύμιζε κλαμπ μετά τις 11 το βράδυ. Βέβαια, ο καταστηματάρχης σίγουρα θα ήθελε να γεμίσει και τα μέσα τραπέζια, αλλά κατά κακή του τύχη, ήταν όλα άδεια! Ποιος ξέρει γιατί...

Στο γνωστό μπιστρό Επί της Πανόρμου μπήκαμε ένα απόγευμα στις 6. Ήταν άδειο εκείνη την ώρα. Μόλις καθίσαμε, ο σερβιτόρος έσπευσε να βάλει δυνατή μουσική. Προφανώς, οι οδηγίες που έχει πάρει λένε ότι οι πελάτες απαιτούν μουσική υπόκρουση, γιατί αλλιώς τούς κόβεται η όρεξη.

Πριν από λίγο καιρό, μια παρέα γνωστών μου με μικρά παιδιά επιχείρησε να καθίσει στον κήπο του Verde στου Παπάγου, Κυριακή μεσημέρι. Σ' αυτόν τον θαυμάσιο κήπο, μεσημεριάτικα, είχαν τη μουσική τόσο δυνατά, που οι άνθρωποι έφυγαν μετά από λίγο, άρον-άρον.

Από λόγια είναι προφανές ότι δεν παίρνουν. Όσοι καταστηματάρχες έχουν αποφασίσει ότι με τη δυνατή μουσική θα προσελκύσουν πελάτες, δεν ακούνε κανέναν. Ρωτάω, λοιπόν: Έχετε εντοπίσει κάποια ήσυχα μαγαζιά, όπου μπορεί κάποιος να φάει ή να πιει τον καφέ του χωρίς αυτή τη βάρβαρη επίθεση στα αφτιά του;



Υ.Γ. Δεν θα συζητήσω, βέβαια, για καταστήματα ρούχων. Σε μερικά απ' αυτά μπορεί να αναρωτιούνται τι να κάνουν για να αυξήσουν τις πωλήσεις τους, αλλά δεν τους περνάει απ' το μυαλό πόσους πελάτες μπορεί να χάνουν λόγω της έντασης της μουσικής.


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 14, 2009)

Εκτός από τα καταστήματα εστίασης και καφεδοποσίας γύρω από το Α' Νεκροταφείο και συναφείς ειρηνικές τοποθεσίες, δεν έχω υπόψη κάτι άλλο.


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 14, 2009)

Όσον αφορά τα καταστήματα ρούχων που λες, συνήθως η ένταση της μουσικής είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογη με την ποιότητα του εμπορεύματος.


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 14, 2009)

Για να μην είμαι εντελώς εκτός θέματος, σου προτείνω το αγαπημένο μου για τη χειμερινή σαιζόν: L' arret du temps. Μουσική παίζει μεν αλλά αφενός είναι πολύ ωραία αφετέρου σε νορμάλ ένταση, οπότε μηδέν πρόβλημα. Φοβερά τσάγια, γλυκά, καφέδες, κρασιά σε ποτήρι και κρύα πιάτα. Must για τα Χριστούγεννα, νιώθεις ότι είσαι αλλού (Παρίσι, Νιου Γιορκ, Βουδαπέστη, Βιέννηηηηη).


----------



## Elsa (Sep 14, 2009)

Το Σάββατο συνόδεψα τα παιδιά "στα μαγαζιά" και γύρισα άρρωστη...
Έχω την εντύπωση οτι γίνεται επίτηδες για να σου γανώσουν το μυαλό και να μην καταλαβαίνεις ούτε τι παίρνεις, ούτε πόσο το πληρώνεις!  
Στα φαγάδικα, εκτός από το μαρτύριο της δυνατής μουσικής, (αν θέλαμε να χορέψουμε, θα πηγαίναμε αλλού!) είναι και ο κλιματισμός στην τσίτα! Σαν κλαμπ στη Σιβηρία, ένα πράγμα...


----------

